

Hacker Scare Story - They're After Your Blender - eplanit
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2010/06/hacker_scare_st.html

======
rbanffy
"Yeah, and Richard Clarke thinks hackers can set your printer on fire."

Well... If I could burn a new firmware into a laser printer I could,
conceivably, print a solid black region, put it under the fuser and let it
heat until the printer catches fire.

It would be quite an accomplishment, but I have seen weird things in my
career.

I remember the time you could blow up an IBM monochrome monitor by messing up
the timing of the 6845 CRTC in the MDA board.

edit: oh... and if I could burn a new firmware in the printer, I could set
aside some storage and make it transmit everything that's printed to a server
of my choice. Or to keep it stored until someone can pick it up.

------
tptacek
The actual story that Schneier has provided 2 snarky lines of comment about
was on Hacker News a week ago... and was flagged off the site.

